# Marriage in Abu Dhabi



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello,

I live and work in AD with normal residence visa. I would like to marry a girl who is here on a tourist visa, can you please give me any details you might know?

We are both from Europe, and we are same nationality. Tried to look up the government sites but with no luck. They were saying that the girl needs to have residency also.

Thanks.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well I think it depends on your nationality and religious background to be honest. If you look at the details for Christ Church in Dubai, then normally one party has to be a resident. What kind of marriage are you looking for? If you're Christian you have to get married in a church if your embassies don't do ceremonies, for Muslims as far as I know it's the courts.

But you have quite a bit of paper work to do before that. You need to speak to your embassies about getting certificates of no impediment to state that you are legally able and free to marry and things like that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey thanks for answering, we are both Christians.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well then if you head to the website for Christ Church Jebel Ali, it lists all the requirements and documentation needed.


----------



## ezz4law (Mar 5, 2012)

wvadam said:


> Hello,
> 
> I live and work in AD with normal residence visa. I would like to marry a girl who is here on a tourist visa, can you please give me any details you might know?
> 
> ...


Dear
It's a simple , both of you should not have any impediments to conclude marriage, after that you will go to church.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

You need to check with your embassy. 
For British people they advise that there are differences between requirements for British nationals to get married in Dubai and Abu Dhabi.


----------

